# Gyuto blade thickness question



## Heli (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi,

A few question about the blade thickness, please.

a. What are the popular spine thicknesses? What do you prefer, professional and home use.

b. What are the standards for "behind the edge thickness". Say measured 10mm above the edge, or what ever other reference height used to communicate this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Oct 31, 2020)

My preference is ~1mm @ 10mm then break to about 2º for the body of the knife. So spine thickness depends on the height.

I do my primary 2º grind with .5 mm left at the cutting edge, then bring down one side to zero and blend at about 10mm.


----------



## Heli (Oct 31, 2020)

VICTOR J CREAZZI said:


> My preference is ~1mm @ 10mm then break to about 2º for the body of the knife. So spine thickness depends on the height.
> 
> I do my primary 2º grind with .5 mm left at the cutting edge, then bring down one side to zero and blend at about 10mm.



Ok, so let me see if I understand you correctly.

In term of steps,

1. Grind the primary bevel at 2* to a 0.5mm edge. Because this is based on a fix angle of 2*, it will result a spine thickness based on the specific blade height, whatever that may be.

2. Grind a secondary bevel to a 0 edge, starting 10mm above the edge.

3. Blend the 10mm line of the secondary bevel to the primary 2* bevel.

Is this correct?

Thanks again.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Oct 31, 2020)

That's pretty much it. Notice how the blade planform results in a distal taper for a typical gyuto. In practice I calculate the spine thickness and grind it first then use it as a guide while I grind the blade sides.


----------



## Heli (Oct 31, 2020)

VICTOR J CREAZZI said:


> That's pretty much it. Notice how the blade planform results in a distal taper for a typical gyuto. In practice I calculate the spine thickness and grind it first then use it as a guide while I grind the blade sides.



Makes sense, thanks again!


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Oct 31, 2020)

"3. Blend the 10mm line of the secondary bevel to the primary 2* bevel. " Or the ridge could be left as a shinogi


----------



## Heli (Oct 31, 2020)

@VICTOR J CREAZZI , cool, is that what I’ve also seen referenced as “wide bevels” grind on this site?

Thanks again.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm not sure of the technical specs for wide bevels, but to my understanding I would say yes.


----------

